# GULP opinions



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

I have not tried any of the GULP baits and I'm trying to decide if I should shell out a few $ to try some. What are the opinions of the folks here on P&S about GULP baits? I've heard only good things and the only bad thing I've heard is that they cost a pretty penny. Thanks!

-SS


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

if you fish without them ya might get skunked,with them fill up the cooler.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I used up a whole pack on sunday catching flounder. I never go without them anymore and have quite a variety.

Darren


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

they work, very good. period.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Can say without a doubt that gulp shrimp and gulp eels work.. At least on pups,flounder,trout,and cobia....


----------



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, seems I know what I'm spending my BPS gift card on! Thanks all.

-SS


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

dont leave home without them


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*Gulp HELP!!*

How do you fish them.
As bait, or on a grub or sometning.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surffshr said:


> How do you fish them.
> As bait, or on a grub or sometning.


 I've used them on jigs of all sizes as a lure for the most part.. Have taken gulp shrimp and fished it in pieces on bottomrigs,caught lots of seabass and triggers..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

oh, dont leave em on ur jighead overnight, will be hard as a rock when you wake up.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

gotta be one of the best artificials ever. white 3" gulp shrimp is my fave.


----------



## bunkerchunker (Jul 9, 2009)

i like new penny color. its unreal how well they work. best day last year 17 flounder, 3 drum and 4 specs all wading


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*What they said ...*

that stuff is flounder candy. And everything else candy. My best results are with a jig head, and work it like its the real thing - give it shrimp action or minnow action, etc. etc. and you are in great shape. Just be prepared to catch some fish.



:fishing:


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Gulp Sand Fleas? What size and color - and do they work?

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php?k=298603&sk=44157&u=GSSF1


----------



## topwater1pro (Oct 7, 2009)

*gulp*

when i fish for flounder, i put a gulp minnow on with a small piece of cut bait, more often than not, i come back with the cut bait on the hook and no gulp minnow


----------



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm going to do some pier fishing (usually Nags Head) in late July... would 3" GULP shrimp and some GULP minnows do the trick? What size minnow and what colors do you think work best for targeting Flounder? I also might think about keeping a cobia rod on the quick draw rigged with a GULP crab.


----------



## Ericmski (Jun 7, 2010)

Are they mostly for cast/reel off a boat or do they do good bottomrigging for surf or pier? Never tried them. Was thinking about getting some.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

I use the 5" Jerk Shad for Flounder. 

One word of caution. Be very careful not to let the Gulp Juice leack out of the bad or container in your tackle bag or vehicle, its not a pleasant smell and almost impossible to get out.

On a brighter note, they catch fish. Its as simple as that.


Dean


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have used the shad, blood worms, sand worms, and shrimp and have done well.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Today,I was looking for something different to lace my jig with for cobes.. Was using gulp eel,and works great,just wanted to try something different.. I was given a pack of gulp bloodworms.. I cut it into v shaped tapered pieces.. Caught a 72 and a 47lber today on that combo...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I've tried it several times. Different kinds, different ways. Don't think I've ever even had a bite on it.

amidoinitrite?


----------



## clalmond (Apr 24, 2009)

I thank all of you for the info and am wondering whether most of you buy it in bags or tubs. I'm thinking it might last longer in the tubs. Also, should there be any problem mixing different types of gulp in a tub to save space on a trip? Thanks


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Spend the bucks $$$. I feel like the swimming mullet uot fishes most of the other types of gulps. This is what I have had most of my better catches on. I like the pearl white and chartruese colors.


----------



## Hester6868 (Jul 18, 2009)

Dad and I stood side by side with bottom rigs fishing for Pompano and Spot. Dad using the artificial blood worms, I using the sand fleas. I caught nothing, he caught everything. We both were fishing 2 hook types. 1 flicker on top and one size 8 eagle claw on bottom. I bought the sand fleas specifically for Pompano and tried them every day for 3 weeks near the break line. Never even hooked a fish with one. Not sure why. Dad pulled in 2 at a time and after my stuborness wore off, I changed also.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

The tubs are cheaper compared to equal amount from bag. It doesnt hurt anything to mix them, the juice is all the same.


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*The Surf Yoda says to dudeonacouch*

there is no try. Only do. Skewer one of any of the varieties mentioned above onto a red-headed or yellow-headed jig and go to work. If you don't catch something, or lots of somethings, Yoda will be very amazed. Dude, use the force.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*direct from the Berkley rep*

they are 2 different products. Feel the same body thats in the envelope, its a softer body. So the texture is different. The ones in the Tub are re-chargeable, they can go back into the juice. After so many casts I will re-dunk the shrimp into the sause. Granted I have put all types of plastics into the sause and none of them broke down..

Give Fish Bite Extreme a shot, have been trying those for FishBites Mike this season and so far all my trout and flounder have been caught on his product. The 3 inch pearl white shrimp is my fav, cause the pin fish can't wack the tail easy. 

The swimin mullet or paddle tails from gulp last one cast down here due to pin fish so shrimp body is your best bet on Hatty..All colors I have used produce but every thing loves the pearl white... 

JAM


----------

